# Weird story...



## Abijay (Oct 14, 2013)

Hi All. I was posting on this forum a week or 2 ago as I'd just had a BFN on my nFET. But now I have a bit of a weird story to tell though and would love to know if anyone can explain what has happened...

So following my FET (6dp5dt) I started gettting a BFP, but by 10dp5dt I started bleeding and had a 3.5 day heavy bleed (a normal period), during this time my BFP faded and faded. By the time it came to my OTD the line didn’t come up in the 3 min time slot (therefore not valid) and it was the faintest of faint grey line when it did come up (after about 5 mins) and all my early pregnancy symptoms had disappeared. So I called the clinic and told them and they sympathised and booked me an appointment with the consultatnt to discuss next steps for future rounds of IVF. So, we went on holiday to Centre Parcs and had a really great week of eating, drinking, saunas and water slides. When we got back it was almost time to start testing for ovulation. I was quite surprised that I the ovulation tester came back as positive on day 10 (which is early even for me) but I had heard that this could be a sign of pregnancy hormones still in the system, so I did a preg test… and it came up instantly as a really dark BFP! I was amazed! And confused. And shocked because I’d spent the previous week doing everything you shouldn’t do if you’re pregnant (including bleaching my hair, taking antihistemines and paracetamol, drinking lots of wine and cider, going head first down long water slides and sitting in steam rooms). 2 days later (supposedly day 13 of my new cycle) it was still coming up as a BFP so I called the clinic and they have called me in for a scan on Monday morning.  I’m so confused about what has happened. But cautiously excited.  Although I have zero symptoms (unlike 10 days ago and in previous pregnancies (all of which have failed)) and really dont feel at all pregnant but the strength of the BFP is undeniable and my FET was natural so no drugs in my system. Thoughts? Does anyone know how this could have happened??


----------



## Artypants (Jan 6, 2012)

Hi there

I would ring your clinic and arrange a blood test ASAP! It does happen, clearly something is still going on and the NLT way to know is to look at HCG and also a scan to see if it's a viable pregnancy good luck!!


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

WOWWWW Abijay totally     it's real omg what a shock for you.

pls do a digital as it will say how many weeks etc and POST dying to know omg 

ps dont worry about centreparcs you will be fine people do alot more than that and it turns out ok


----------



## Abijay (Oct 14, 2013)

Thanks both. Blondie, that's a brilliant ideas to do a digital test. Just rushed out to buy one at tescos. It says 2-3 weeks pregnant, which is equivolent to 4-5 weeks pregnant in doctors terms!! Which I guess is about right. Although I think I'm right at the end of 5 weeks so it would have been even more reassuring if it had said 3+ weeks. EEEEEE!


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

Definately PREGNANTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT girl     that means you have high hcg as it wouldn't register on there or would be 1-2 weeks if no progression omggggggggggggggggggggg congratulations


----------



## Abijay (Oct 14, 2013)

Aghhhh! Thanks so much for your excitement for me! You've made me really excited! Xx


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

Hehe get yourself down to mothercare tomm that will get you REALLY excited - yayyyy love a happy ending  make sure you update on the scan too


----------



## Abijay (Oct 14, 2013)

Eek, I think it might be a bit early for that. But I did another test this morning and it said 3+! Weird but excitig


----------



## Abijay (Oct 14, 2013)

So I had my scan this morning (I should be about 6.5 weeks but gawd knows what went on with my implantation), and they could see a pregnancy sac and yolk but no embryo. This is not 'normal' at this stage of pregnancy. She said she didnt want to rule it out completely at this stage and she wants me to come for another scan next week. But it's not looking hopeful. So more waiting for me. Incidentally, I feel considerably more pre-menstrual than I do pregnant. Oh dear


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

Oh gosh Abijay  wonder whats going on so confusing also why is hcg going up then? ohhhhhhhhhhh I hope you get an answer whats going on would be so unfair to put you through all this  x


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

ps to give you bit of hope I had something similar to you at 6wks, they couldn't see a heartbeat just a fetal pole, they made me wait for 9 long days for the 2nd scan and finally saw healthy twins, really hope you just have slow grower too


----------



## Abijay (Oct 14, 2013)

Thanks Blondie. There wasnt a foetal pole (although she said there wasnt an embryo but I guess thats the same thing), but I agree, lets hope it's all just late implantation. xx


----------



## Abijay (Oct 14, 2013)

Have started a bit of brown spotting today. I know that can be a sign of both a miscarriage (that's how my previous 3 have started), or a just something quite normal. But combining the blood with a dodgy scan, no symptoms (other than premenstrual ones) and a history of early stage miscarriages I think this might be the end of the line for me. x


----------



## yogabunny (Sep 12, 2012)

I really hope it is just some implantation old blood and it will stop very soon. try to distract yourself, I know that is hard when on knicker watch. Xxxx


----------



## Abijay (Oct 14, 2013)

Thanks all for your advice and experiences. Just to let you know that the scan showed I am miscarrying the pregnancy. The sonographer suggests that as I have had 3 other failed pregnancies it could be due to chromosomal abnormalities or an issue with the gender. Sadly it looks as though chromosomal tests are 2200 pounds at my clinic. Out of our means.


----------



## Artypants (Jan 6, 2012)

Abijay I am really sorry to read this,   

You should not have to pay for this test, that's terrible, could you ask your GP to refer you as you have had 3 MC? I had all of mine done via the NHS plus karotyping.

Really sorry xx


----------



## Abijay (Oct 14, 2013)

Really?? I don't get any NHS funding for IVF so I assumed any additional tests wouldn't qualify either. I guess I should speak to my GP? Or should I wait and speak to my IVF consultant to see what they recommend first? AGHH! It's so hard with all these disconnected departments, there seems to be a different process for accessing services from the GP, the IVF clinic, the recurrent miscarriage clinic and the infertility clinic - none which seem to talk to each other


----------

